# Layens Hive Spring Feeding



## Bendt (Sep 24, 2019)

I am thinking about building a few Layen's hives this winter, I know Dr. Leo advocates local bee's, no feed, no treatment, he also speaks of his honey quality. I have been running 10 frame Langstroth hives for the last 2 years. where the general rule is, no honey super on during feeding. So with that, what is the general feeding rule for horizonals during spring build up and/or swarm catching. I searched the forums for information and didn't come across anything, if I missed anything I do apologize. Any help would be greatly welcome and appreciated. 

Bee's are in the Missouri Ozarks.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Bendt said:


> ........ what is the general feeding rule for horizonals during spring build up and/or swarm catching. .........Bee's are in the Missouri Ozarks.


So you are in the Ozarks (pretty much - South).
Hopefully, you got some of those feral bees then (a prerequisite for the Leo's talks and stuff to work - "....local bee's, no feed, no treatment,....").
You have to figure out your own bee situation, before you follow his philosophy.

My "spring build-up" feeding means:
- the bees just keep eating the dry sugar during the cold weather (if have to, especially this is important for the weak units - they just stick to the ceiling and will not move side-ways - too cold);
- otherwise, they have enough honey in the frames;
- they also have frame(s) of honey available just outside of the follower boards (they can get them only during the warm days);

During the "swarm catching" there is no feeding.
I will give 1-2 frames of junk leftovers to a swarm to latch onto and get cleaned up and fixed up.
There is usually enough old honey/pollen for them to eat for 2-3 days of rain, if have to.
But otherwise, the swarms fly during foraging time - no need to feed.


----------



## Bendt (Sep 24, 2019)

GregV said:


> So you are in the Ozarks (pretty much - South).
> Hopefully, you got some of those feral bees then (a prerequisite for the Leo's talks and stuff to work - "....local bee's, no feed, no treatment,....").
> You have to figure out your own bee situation, before you follow his philosophy.



Oh for sure my current stock will maintain the normal feedings and langstroth management.

I have 15 swarm traps ready for spring placement. I will be working on the layens hives and frames this winter, in the hopes that the traps will pay off. 

Thank you for the quick response and information!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Bendt said:


> Oh for sure my current stock will maintain the normal feedings and langstroth management.
> 
> I have 15 swarm traps ready for spring placement. I will be working on the layens hives and frames this winter, in the hopes that the traps will pay off.
> 
> Thank you for the quick response and information!


I would place the traps around Leo's property and see what turns up.
He claims to be letting the swarms go.


PS: your own bees will live in the Layen's just as well; 
make a couple of splits into those and see what works.


----------

